# Solved: DHCP Authorize Access Denied Server 2003



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

We are moving our DHCP from one Windows 2003 Server (standard) to a new machine. Both servers are domain controllers. AD is set up and working on both servers. Everything is set up. I exported the dhcp database from the old server to the new one. All messages were successful.

I unauthorized the DHCP server on the old server.

Now when I try to Authorize the new DHCP server, I get an Access Denied message. Everything I have read is indicating that the I have to be a member of the Enterprise Admins group in order to Authorize a DHCP server.

We didn't have this group initially and I'm thinking we didn't because we are only running Server 2003 Standard. I created the group, but I'm not sure if I did it right and added Administrator. It still isn't working. Can someone please help me?

Thanks!


----------



## fabulous (May 25, 2004)

now why don't you create a new scope on the other sever and authorize it 
i don't really believe in exporting 
i suggest you try creatting a new one
and make sure the dhcp doesn't have the same name with the old one


----------



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

I tried what you said but that still isn't working.
Now if I start DHCP on the old server and try to Authorize it, I can't do it there either.

Still getting Access Denied.


----------



## gotmikey (Jan 9, 2003)

This article may provide some assisstance.
http://support.microsoft.com/?id=325473


----------



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you but that's the link I already followed.

I did everything as indicated and was successful every step of the way until I had to authorize the DHCP server, that's when I got the Access Denied problem.

I'm still at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## skinnywhiteboy (Jan 26, 2001)

I'm assuming that you're logging into the DHCP server with an admin account. Have you tried adding that account to the Enterprise Admins Group??


----------



## msandi (Jun 30, 2004)

We finally figured out the problem.  

Our school is part of another domain. We're something in the forest and our County Tech Director had to perform the Authorization instead of me.

He was going to have us contact Microsoft about the problem and pay $250, but we realized that since we never had an Enterprise Admins group and he did that he must have to be the one to authorize.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------

